# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Nicole28

## Abi

*Our Penultimate player is, Nicole28*


*BOXES LEFT:*
1      *8* 

What box do you want to choose as your own?

And good luck!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nicole28

Oooo Hi  :Big Grin:  I think I will have box number 8 please  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

(Be warned, if i disapear, then its my internet again..)

So what are the first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## nicole28

I'm so nervous  :Sad: 
Ok my first boxes shall be...

9
16
21
12
and 2 please.

----------


## Abi

*Box 9: Â£5000
Box 16: Â£35,000
Box 21: Â£1000
Box 12: 1p
Box 2: Â£3000*



Bankers Offer: Â£7,500

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## nicole28

Oooo kinda a bad round. I was hoping to be the 1st member of the 1p club to be honest.

Thanks very much for the offer Mr/Mrs banker however No Deal  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

You can still join Kath in the 10p club  :Cool: 

What are your next 3 boxes?

----------


## nicole28

:Smile:  

My next three shall be (that rhymed  :Smile: )

6
18
3

----------


## Abi

*Box 6: Â£5
Box 18: Â£100
Box 3: Â£10,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£8000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## nicole28

Yay 2 blues  :Smile: 

Thanks again banker however....



No deal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## nicole28

Ok...


14
19
22 Please  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

*Box 14: 10p
Box 19: Â£1
Box 22: Â£750*



All blue!

_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## nicole28

Hmmmm

Thanks again however No Deal.



Oh I jumped in the air when I sawe I had an all blue round  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

:Lol:  Too right! You've got a nice big block of big reds as well!

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## nicole28

I am so nervous in case I ruin it all now  :Sad: 


Please can I have...

7
10
and 17 please  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abi

*Box 7: Â£250
Box 10: Â£20,000
Box 17: Â£100,000*



Ouch! Still the big ones in there though  :Smile: 

The banker thinks this is being generous. You should think about this..

_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## nicole28

Very generous offer however No Deal  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## nicole28

I'm so nervous lol

My next 3 shall be

5
13
22 please  :Cartman:

----------


## Abi

You've already opened box 22- can you please pick a different one? (Look on the first post to see the boxes you have left  :Smile:  )

----------


## nicole28

Oops sorry I thought it was wrong  :Smile:  

20 please.

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£500
Box 13: 50p
Box 20: Â£15,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£26,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## nicole28

I don't think it's very likely to take out all of the reds. watch me do it now lol  :Smile:  Thanks very much but No Deal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

What are the final 3 boxes that you want to open then?

----------


## nicole28

Ok.


4
11
and 15 please.


Hurry I can't wait lol  :Sad:

----------


## Abi

*Box 4: Â£50
Box 11: Â£250,000
Box 15: Â£75,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£22,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## nicole28

Oooh bad round. Well. I always said I would go to the end ^^

No deal  :Smile: 

I dont mind which one is get lol  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

Do you want to swap box 8 for box 1?

----------


## nicole28

No thanks  :Smile:  I'll stick with mine.

----------


## Abi

Nicole28... You have won... 

*Â£10!!*
I'm so sorry!! Thanks for taking part though  :Smile:

----------


## nicole28

Oh well  :Smile:  :Smile:  Thanks anyway for letting me play  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinkbanana

aw...never mind, Nicole! 

Well done, anyway, my fellow northerner!  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

good game nicole  :Cheer:  

whens the next series starting abi???  :Big Grin:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Nice game Nicole, you had a good chunk of reds left at one point, bad luck for getting 10p, but well done for gambling!  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

> Oh well  Thanks anyway for letting me play


No Problem  :Smile: 




> whens the next series starting abi???


Hahaha, no time soon!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Hahaha, no time soon!


Aw...bless your little cotton socks, you have earned a well deserved rest, after doing all this!  :Bow:  Put your feet up, and munch on an Easter egg or two.  :Thumbsup:  

Once again, thank you....I really enjoyed my game (even though you couldnt be bribed!), and following other peeps' games. Doing this was a cracking idea.  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

how long does noel get a break for  :Lol: 

im determined to beat the banker!!!!!


well done abi on this great game!!!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Bad luck Nicole.  Never mind doll take yourself of to ASDA and buy 10 Smarties easter eggs to cheer yourself up.

----------


## Carlyyy.maytee

i wanna have a go

it looks fun

----------


## Abbie

> i wanna have a go
> 
> it looks fun


You could ask abi if you pm her

----------

